# Wanting to make my spinnfisher bailess



## Sdye (Jul 13, 2015)

Anyone know how I could accomplish it? I have the 8500 and I had a 706 that was bailess and I loved it. Any insight would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## kylewise (Aug 2, 2015)

You could get a 706 roller and put it on the part where the bail attaches and on the other side you could either make a counter balance or you could make a double pick up


----------



## Lite Salt (Jul 15, 2012)

I have bailess kits for the 704-706s 

One may be able to be adapted to your reel. Rotor balance may become an issue


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

This Penn came with a bail, I modified it to fit a 706 roller.










and custom counter balance


----------



## Fisherwill (Feb 13, 2014)

After reaching out to someone on eBay that had one for a 7500ss, they got me what I wanted. I will post pics of the setup after I get it put together.


----------



## Lite Salt (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Fisherwill (Feb 13, 2014)

this is the guy's name on ebay that i purchased the kit from...... fishingreel79. send him a pm and see if he has any.


----------

